# Cabelas Arrow fletcher...who's got one?



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am a lefty, the wife is a righty, I am looking at the Cabelas Aluminum arrow fletching jig, that does all three vanes at the same time. 

Can I do both RH and LH offset fletching with the same straight clamps it comes with?
How well does it work?

Any reviews would be great................


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I got one -- used it a few times and then gave up in frustration. I couldn't get the vanes to space evenly around the shaft -- they were way off, and the angles were inconsistent also. My problems might have been exagerated because I was doing a heavy helical on carbon arrows; less angle on a larger shaft might work better.

I'll send it to you for the cost of the postage!

Seriously, do yourself a favor and get a different jig . . . any other jig!


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

*Cabela's fletching tool*

Cabela's fletching tool is a good idea poorly executed. It is junk. Nearly impossible to produce even 2 identical arrows. I returned mine and got a Jo-Jan Multi-Fletch right wing - very simple, easy to use and does a great job. Jo-Jan straight allows 2 degrees offset left or right. Blitzenburger is the (probably) the best, but you either spend a lot of time (one jig) or money (multiple jigs, e.g., 6).


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I've got one and it works perfectly.

Yes if you mix up your clamps it will not fletch arrows the same way. Yes you have to play around with the clamps in different positions to get them equally spaced.
But once you figured out which clamps go in which positions and number them there is no problem.

I know the adjustment goes beyond straight so you could probably do both left and right off sets with straight.


----------



## el_vaquero (Nov 20, 2005)

I asked for one for Christmas, got it and sent it back the next day. :thumbs_do It's a great idea but the clamps just don't seem to fit right. I'm getting a Bitzenburger instead...may take a little more time to do one vane at a time but you can't beat the reputation and quality. It costs a few dollars more but I think you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Will I need 2 sets of clamps to do LH and RH?*

The Jo Jans come with enough to do 6 arrows but the Bitzenburger only does one?

Can I do Offset LH and Offset RH with either one of these?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Most people agree these days that there is no big reason for left hand or right hand fletching, unless you happen to have a big inventory of left wing feathers which only work for left-hand fletching. Right hand is the most common. Right hand tends to tighten screw-in points when the hit a target; left hand can loosen them up.

I'd suggest you just go with right-hand, unless you have some strong reason to do left-hand.

The jigs will do either left or right hand offset fletching, with a straight clamp. For an extreme helical angle you need the helical clamp, and these are right- or left-hand specific. I know that they all offer a right-hand helical clamp, but I'm not sure about left hand.

I use super glue gell so doing more than one vane at a time doesn't really matter, because the glue sets up almost as quick as you can prepare and clamp the next vane anyway.

I'm serious about the Cabela's jig -- send me your address and a few bucks for postage and it's on it's way!


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

*arrow fletcher*

Jo Jan is available in a single model (one arrow, one feather at a time) or a multi-arrow model that handles up to six arrows, one feather at a time on each of the arrows. It is available in straight and right wing (& probably left - I don't remember for sure). Check web sites, e.g., Cabela's, Jo Jan, etc. BUT, like Bert wrote, you should go right wing in the absence of a very good reason to fletch left wing.


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*fletching jig*

I can't comment on the Cabelas' jig, but I have the Arizona E-Z fletch and really like it. I also am a LEFTY and shoot right hand fletch. I have 2 jigs and use the Bohning Platinum glue. Fletch up one arrow and do the second one while the first is setting up. When finished with second one I go back to the first and remove it and repeat the process until all arrows are done. I even have replaced just one vane if that is all that is needed. :thumbs_up on the E-Z fletch


----------



## clintw23 (Jan 8, 2006)

e-z flecth is the only way to go.

not counting prep time i can flecth the arrow in one minute and on to the next.

yes when replace only one it is in the right spot the first time not alot to adjust to get it right 


clint


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a couple of them one right and one left and I thought they were great till I got a single fletcher, sure I can only do one feather or vane at a time but that is the good thing if I rip off a vane then I can just put it in the jig and fletch it, with the 3 vane fletcher I can't. Also I can change the helical on the single fletcher to more or less as where the other you cannot do this. Its either straight or helical. Go with the single fletcher and get some boning platinum and you can glue a vane in just 30 sec's and move to the next.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> I can just put it in the jig and fletch it, with the 3 vane fletcher I can't.


Yes you can. Put the arrow in the jig, clamp the two clamps on the good vanes, put the missing vane on. I do it all the time.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Myk said:


> Yes you can. Put the arrow in the jig, clamp the two clamps on the good vanes, put the missing vane on. I do it all the time.


Your right and what I failed to mention is that it takes alot more time to aligne the vanes to fit in the clamps to replace one. Its faster to remove all 3 and put on all 3, but if you have a single fletcher its just put it in the jig and go.


----------

